# I Need a SOFT Saddle



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

I just bought a nice one owner 2008 Specialized Allez in really great shape. Everything is stock including the saddle. I have been wearing padded shorts but would still like a "Softer Gentler" saddle!

Please give me your recommendations.

Thanks in advance!:thumbsup:


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

Ride more...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Invictus said:


> I just bought a nice one owner 2008 Specialized Allez in really great shape. Everything is stock including the saddle. I have been wearing padded shorts but would still like a "Softer Gentler" saddle!
> 
> Please give me your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks in advance!:thumbsup:


If you're looking for soft, Terry or Serfas are brands worth checking out.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

you don't need a soft saddle, you need a saddle that fits your sit bones. A soft saddle will cause more problems as you start to do longer rides. When I first got my Tarmac, my first impression was that the stock saddle (toupe team) will never work for me as it has absolutely no padding. It was the right size and now I don't even think about it.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I can back up what Felix just said. I have a Lemond Zurich (slack angled, steel, very plush ride) and a Serfas anatomical saddle. I hate it. It HURTS! It will get replaced very soon. 

Its the fit of the saddle that matters most, not the softness.


----------



## Invictus (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I will give it a few weeks and then see how it feels.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Terry Liberator Gel, took that hard ass toupe off and my bum has been great


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

Get fitted for a saddle. Specialized will demo Toupes, Romins and Phenoms (I use a Phenom on my road bike...may switch to Romin). Try them all and see what you like. Softer is usually not the answer.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe it's just my advancing age, but 'Ive found that though shape counts for a lot, softness counts, too. Sit bones can get mighty sore when they're pounded enough.

To the OP -- try a Fizik Aliante or a Specialized Avatar Team.


----------



## christopjc (Jul 30, 2010)

I had good luck with the Avatar gel - just a little more padding on the sit bones. 

Now I'm riding a Toupe team and will have to give it a few weeks as it is hard!

Another thing to consider is having a fitter check the placement/angle of the saddle. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## tanner3155 (Apr 5, 2008)

felix5150 said:


> you don't need a soft saddle, you need a saddle that fits your sit bones. A soft saddle will cause more problems as you start to do longer rides. When I first got my Tarmac, my first impression was that the stock saddle (toupe team) will never work for me as it has absolutely no padding. It was the right size and now I don't even think about it.


Ditto exactly!!! Bought my Specialized Tarmac elite and laughed at the Toupe saddle (cause at the time I coldn't find a saddle to please my butt to save my life), but rode on it anyway. Lo and behold, no discomfort!!! How can this be??? It's such a small hard little flat plane. But I noticed that the only thing touching was my sit bones. That's what you want! After the skin around your sit bones gets broken in after a few rides you're in heaven.


----------

